# Chefsessel nach besonderen Kriterien gesucht, bitte helft



## kokujou (4. Dezember 2016)

Yo! Ich hoffe mal dass mir hier jemand helfen kann!

Ich hatte in letzter Zeit viele negative Erfahrungen mit Chefsesseln und da ich weiß gott nicht reich bin und keine Lust hab jedes mal das Teil zurückzuschicken, hatte ich gehofft dass mich jemand beraten könnte.
Die Probleme die ich hatte: Kunstleder blättert ab, Teile fallen ab oder werden locker, Hydraulik wird mürbe, Chefsessel sinkt ständig nach unten, Räder brechen ab, weil sie im Gegensatz zum Drehkreuz nicht aus Stahl sind.

Meine Sitzgewohnheiten sind sehr... 'torbulent' und auch so strapaziere ich einen Sessel meist ziemlich. Deswegen hab ich schon nach einem gesucht wo möglichst viele Teile aus edelstahl sind. Und natürlich ist das mit dem Bezug auch nicht schön. Ich hab aktuell ein Bettlaken sehr umständig drumgewickelt.

Preis sollte nicht viel höher als 200€ sein. Früher hab ich noch deutlich mehr gewogen, aber jetzt bin ich bei maximal 90kg. Wobei sich mir die Frage stellt: Worauf beziehen sich die Gewichtangaben bei Chefsesseln? Auf die Hydraulik allein? 

Außerdem würde mich interessieren: ich habe hier mehrmals von 'Gaming'-Stühlen gelesen. was macht die besonders? ist so einer viellleicht zielführend?


----------



## Combi (4. Dezember 2016)

vor ner woche gab es gaming-stühle bei zackzack im angebot,für 180.habe zugeschlagen und bin begeistert.
rückenlehne bis zum liegestuhl runter-verstellbar,armlehnen höhe und seitlich einstellbar.

schau mal nach gamingstühlen und angeboten.meiner kam für 180 anstatt fast 300.
mit lendenkissen und kopfstützenkissen dabei.super leichtgängige rollen.
könnte mich in den arsch beissen,dass ich jahrelang so nen standard chefsessel benutzt habe.
schau im pcgh preisvergleich mal nach...da findet sich bestimmt ein schnäppchen...gerade zu dieser zeit...vor weihnachten und da die nachfolgermodelle rauskommen.

btw...den hab ich und bin voll zufrieden.top teil.sehr angenehm...

Alpha Gamer Vega Series Gaming Chair AGVEGA-BK-O, Spielsitz schwarz'/'orange


Stuhle im Preisvergleich


----------



## DerKabelbinder (4. Dezember 2016)

Eventuell mal auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt umsehen. Für um die 200 Euro bekommst man auch schon ganz gute, gebrauchte Bürostuhle aus Auflösungsbeständen, die ehemals 500 Euro aufwärts gekostet haben. Die Stoffe werden im Office-Bereich normalerweise übrigens nach "Scheuertouren" bewertet, was Aufschluss über die Langlebigkeit geben kann.
Bei den Gaming-Chairs scheint die Qualität vergleichsweise eher Richtung Baumarkt zu gehen. Die Alphas sehen von unten sogar exakt so aus, wie mein letzter 80€ Pressholz-Stuhl. In solchen Belangen würde ich - gerade bei starker Beanspruchung - keine hohen Erwartungen ansetzen.

Stehe derzeit vor einer ähnlichen Situation, da sich das Kunstleder meines alten Stuhls ebenfalls in seine Einzelteile aufgelöst hat und ich nun nach einer langlebigeren Alternative suche.
In Sachen Komfort und Qualität scheinen mir diverse Bürostühle bisher klar überlegen zu sein. Die P/L der Gaming-Chairs wird vor allem in (nicht gesponsorten!) Reviews auf YouTube sehr oft bemängelt.


----------



## kokujou (4. Dezember 2016)

Ja und genau das ist problem... Der Stuhl jetzt hat eigentlich sehr lange gehalten aber es ist schon sau schwer einen zu finden der so gut ist wie mein jetziger Stuhl. Und ichw eiß nicht worauf ich achten muss was die haltbarkeit und stabilität angeht. ich meine die können mir wohl schlecht komplett einen aus Eisen gießen XD ... obwohl... 
Nein Spaß bei Seite. Ich meine für meinen jetzigen Stuhl hab ich 100€ bezahlt. Er hat armlehnen und Fußkreuz aus edelstahl, Kunstlederbezug, höhenverstellbar, hielt sogar mein gewicht von 130kg aus! ironischerweise ging das mit der hydraulik los seit ich abgenommen hab... ein zufall? XD
am anfang sind die räder recht oft weggebrochen und mussten da hardcore repariert werden und die armlehnen sind halt nicht so gut festgemacht... 
am besten wärs wenn die armlehnen nicht festgeschraubt sonder geschweißt wären. so wie alles andere was keine gesteigerte beweglichkeit erfordert.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (4. Dezember 2016)

Ich glaube, da wirst du mit den Preisvorstellungen nicht gänzlich fündig werden.
Könntest dich aber mal nach XL-Stühlen umsehen. Die sind meist etwas robuster gebaut.

PS: hier mal als Orientierung, was ein 200-300 Euro Racing-Chair in der Hinsicht leisten kann:
DX Racer 3 Gaming Stuhl nach einem Jahr / Deutsch / JDaE testet - YouTube
Ist jetzt nicht das vorbildlichste Review der Welt, zeigt aber immerhin einige wichtige Merkmale und Symptome solcher Stühle auf 

Und hier noch ein (eigentlich schon recht günstiger) Chefsessel als Vergleich:
Chefsessel Inwerk A-WINNER 20  | Buromobel bis -60% reduziert


----------



## kokujou (5. Dezember 2016)

wie gesagt den ich jetzt hab hab ich für 100€ bekommen.

welches material ist überhaupt als überzug geeignet? Leder geht auch recht schnell kaputt. Kunstleder erst recht. Stuff warscheinlich auch... welcher bezug ist gut?
Songmics schwarz Burostuhl Chefsessel Burodrehstuhl PU Kunstleder OBG57B: Amazon.de: Kuche & Haushalt
in etwa so müsste er aussehen. er ist etwas wie mein alter, die armlehnen sind bei meinem aber nur an 2 stellen beschaftigt und das nicht entlang der lehne sondern nur an den schnittstellen mit dem stuhl selbst.


----------



## Ion (5. Dezember 2016)

Ich kann dir nur ans Herz legen etwas mehr Geld auszugeben: VERTAGEAR Racing Series, SL2000 Gaming Chair - weiss/schwarz
Mir ging es ähnlich wie dir: Nur Probleme mit diesen billigen Stühlen, alles ging kaputt, Räder brechen, knarzen ohne Ende usw.

Seit ich den verlinkten Stuhl habe (über 1 Jahr inzwischen), habe ich *keines* der genannten Probleme mehr. Es lohnt sich da wirklich mal tiefer in die Tasche zu greifen!


----------



## kokujou (9. Dezember 2016)

Und was genau macht diesen stuhl besonders? die lehnen sehen schwach befestigt aus, sodass sie leicht brechen könnten, das material scheint größtenteils plastik zu sein, auch sehr schadensanfällig, auch die räder sind nicht besonders. auch das material scheint kunststoff zu sein. also der bezug. der müsste auch ziemlich übel abblättern. 
ich hab natürlich keine ahnung aber müsste dann nicht der von mir verlinkte wesentlich besser sein?


----------



## Ion (9. Dezember 2016)

Der Schein trügt, das kann ich dir sagen.
Ich habe ein Kampfgewicht von über 120KG und dieser, von mir verlinkte, Stuhl ist der erste der meinen Anforderungen überhaupt gerecht wird. Da knarzt nichts und er hält mein Gewicht einfach Stand. Das haben die anderen zuvor nicht geschafft, die so aufgebaut waren wie der den du verlinkt hast, obwohl da welche dabei waren die angeblich bis 150KG aushalten sollten.

Auf den Lehnen kann ich mich mit meinem gesamtem Gewicht hochschieben und das machen die schon seit Jahren mit.


----------



## kokujou (15. Dezember 2016)

Sorry dass ich jetz erst antworte... ernsthaft kann mal einer den Admins hier eine verpassen?! ich hab keine lust mehr mir zum 100. mal ein neues Passwort zu merken weil es unbedingt sonderzeichen und zahlen und groß und klein und mittelbuchstaben enthalten muss. ... das nur am rand. sorry aber das hat mich etwas... angesäuert

Zu dem Stuhl, ich werd ihn mir auf jeden Fall mal ansehen. Vielleicht finde ich ihn ja sogar irgendwo außer auf Amazon dann könnte ich direkt mal Probesitzen. Ich stütze auch gern mein gesamtes körpergewicht auf die lehnen, sitze im schneidersitz drinne oder liegend und mache allerlei andere turnübungen an dem teil XD


----------



## Ion (15. Dezember 2016)

> Ich stütze auch gern mein gesamtes körpergewicht auf die lehnen


Das mache ich auch, um mich z. B. danach wieder hoch zu ziehen, wenn ich mich zuvor rein "bequemt" habe. Alles no Problemo mit dem Stuhl.

Ist aber nur ein Vorschlag von mir, Probesitzen wäre natürlich klasse


----------



## xxsplifxx (19. Dezember 2016)

Stuhl Markus - Stoff 140 Takken
Leder - 160 Takken 10 Jahre Garantie oder so
Ikea - Sehr körperfreundlich, Stapil, Günstig und das beste - du kannst Probesitzen dude check


----------

